# Salomon Hologram Sizing?



## killjoy62996 (Nov 15, 2012)

So I went to my LBS a few weeks ago and tried on some boots. I really like the 32 Lashed boots, they are very comfy, I like the flex, and I want traditional laces. I'm a size 10 shoe, and when I tried on the size 10 Lashed, it felt perfect. The guy that was helping me out told me that if my toes were being touched by the boot just a little while standing, then they fit right. I did further research and found that the Lashed boots are true to size, according to what others say.

So with that being said, I don't know what size of Holograms to get, since their medium size ends at 10 and their large size starts at 10. Are these boots larger/wider than most? The only size of Holograms available is large. Would I be ok with large? (The medium mondo sizing for holograms ends at 27.5, the large mondo sizing for Holograms is 28-31.5, and the mondo sizing for the Lashed is 28) 

Thanks


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I have the 2014 Nike Vapen size 10 and they fit perfect in my large Holograms. Not sure how the shell sizes compare between the Vapen and lashed tho.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

generally, if you're on the border of one size, I'd go with the smaller one.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Rookie09 said:


> generally, if you're on the border of one size, I'd go with the smaller one.


Indeed! Unless your riding Nike.


----------



## killjoy62996 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hmm...I really wish that there were medium Holograms available. Sad face.  I figured the Larges would be just fine...even though the mondo size of the Lashed is within the Large Hologram range, it still wouldn't fit?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

If your boots don't have shrink tech then they will fit perfect in a large hologram. And I mean PERFECT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ya they'll probably still fit well in a large. But the snugger they are while still fitting is usually preferred for best board feel/response. And yes there are a few types of boots they run big. I have DC boots size 9 and they didn't fit in L/XL union bindings at all even on smallest setting. My brother has Celsius boots size 9 and they fit the same bindings perfectly without even tightening the settings much.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Rookie09 said:


> Ya they'll probably still fit well in a large. But the snugger they are while still fitting is usually preferred for best board feel/response. And yes there are a few types of boots they run big. I have DC boots size 9 and they didn't fit in L/XL union bindings at all even on smallest setting. My brother has Celsius boots size 9 and they fit the same bindings perfectly without even tightening the settings much.


Yea I ride a M/L in my union forces size 10 boot, but the hologram is a little different. The heel cup area of the highback is snug and still a little over hang on the toe ramp. Not much room for the binding to get smaller. It's different then the other bindings I've owned.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah I ride k2 ufo boots in a 10 and went with med holograms they fit perfect, the store can’t order some more bindings?


----------



## killjoy62996 (Nov 15, 2012)

They are online. Evo for $170. Large only. What is shrink tech? How would the Lashed fit fine if they didn't have shrink tech? 

I don't know if the Lashed boots have that...I'll await further input. 

From what Mystery2many says, it sounds like they will fit but I'm still not completely set yet. I want further conformation, but I know that there's only a certain amount I can get before I have to either find a away to test it first (not possible because the bindings are online) or just go for it.

The LBS has Burton, GNU, Union, Flow, and Ride bindings, so if I maybe tried the size 10 Lashed on one of the large boots there, if somebody could give me a comparison who has used both that binding and the Holograms, that's a shot. But it's a very long shot...not even worth it probably.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Shrink tech can be called other things I believe but it's basically a reduced size outer shell on the boots. It basically takes a size off of the boot. For example, a size 10 would be the same size a 9 with shrink tech. (Outside foot print of the boot)


I got something you can try. Take your boot to a shop that carries Nike boots. Put your boot next to a size 10 Nike. If they are close to the same size, I promise you a large is a good fit. I'll post a picture of my boot in them if you want.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I bought my size medium holograms at the same time as size 9.0 32 Binary BOA boots. They're the exact same as the Lashed, just dual focus boa instead of laces. It's a good fit with room to spare so I think your 10.0 will fit, albeit very snugly, which is a good thing.


----------



## killjoy62996 (Nov 15, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> I bought my size medium holograms at the same time as size 9.0 32 Binary BOA boots. They're the exact same as the Lashed, just dual focus boa instead of laces. It's a good fit with room to spare so I think your 10.0 will fit, albeit very snugly, which is a good thing.


Are you saying they would fit with the mediums or larges? Only larges are available to me.

There aren't any shops nearby that carry Nike boots.

I don't currently have boots. I only tried on the Lashed boots at my LBS.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Larges will fit too, but personally is prefer a boot with shrinkage tech and smalls. If that's all that's available to you, and it will work, what's the struggle? Pull the trigger.


----------



## killjoy62996 (Nov 15, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> Larges will fit too, but personally is prefer a boot with shrinkage tech and smalls. If that's all that's available to you, and it will work, what's the struggle? Pull the trigger.


As long as I know it will work, then I will.


----------



## killjoy62996 (Nov 15, 2012)

So I've done some further research, and I've been seeing this rumor that for the Lashed, the size 10 and 11s' outer shells are the same sizes, it's just the lining shells on the inside are different sizes, by a little. 

I'll call my LBS and check. If this is true then I think I'll be ok with larges.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

What year are your boots? I'm about to walk in a local shop, il take a look for you.


----------



## killjoy62996 (Nov 15, 2012)

Sorry for the late response. Last years model, 2013.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok. So I went ahead and compared the whole line of 32 boots next to my boot. The 14 Nike Vapen is about a cm or two bigger then the 32 line of boots. So basically they are almost the same size, the Vapen is just a hair bigger. So you could literally go either way and it would work for you. And like I said my Vapen fits snug in the large.


----------



## killjoy62996 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> Ok. So I went ahead and compared the whole line of 32 boots next to my boot. The 14 Nike Vapen is about a cm or two bigger then the 32 line of boots. So basically they are almost the same size, the Vapen is just a hair bigger. So you could literally go either way and it would work for you. And like I said my Vapen fits snug in the large.


If your Vapens were cutting it close with the Larges (almost too snug), and the Lashed are 1-2 cm smaller, then that's good enough for me. That shouldn't make much of a difference. And the Lashed are wide boots anyways.

I really do appreciate the help. I'm so stoked about these Holograms. They're perfect for my purposes here in the Midwest (street riding when not going to a place, terrain park jumps and rails (50/50), some all mountain freestyle here and there).

You love yours right? I'm especially excited about trying the Shadow Fit. I'm a freeride/freestyle longboard skater so that skatier feel that it offers is right up my ally. 

They're gonna be SICK on my 2013 Era. AND they're orange, so if you've seen the '13 Era, you'll know what I mean.

Again I can't thank you enough for taking the time to do that, your info has been the deciding factor for me, and hopefully this clears up any questions anybody else has.


----------

